# Where can I buy Interior paint in a spray can



## David Cox (Dec 31, 2020)

I need to order a replacement glove box door for my 69 GTO. I see that Ames sell the door but it is supplied in black only. My car interior is the dark green #256. Can someone tell me where I can buy some 256 green spray paint? Will this paint work OK for painting a plastic glove box door?

Thanks,
David from Canada


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ames and NPD both offer interior paint and dye in a can.


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

Search S.E.M interior paints. Very good stuff, used to restore a Z28 with Bright Red interior. Got most of it on Amazon.


----------



## David Cox (Dec 31, 2020)

O52 said:


> Ames and NPD both offer interior paint and dye in a can.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont know about the repro glove box doors
but'
I tried sem black on some repop green armrest and door panels
and washed and prepped with the sem products and couldnt get
the paint to adhear well 
on factory vinyl and plastics NO issues
something to do with the finish on them ,,, too waxy 


> >>>>I would wait for a better original


whats srong with yours ?
bad hinge ?
chalky front ?
a playboy bunny ears sticker ,, like my JUDGE lid has ...


----------



## David Cox (Dec 31, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I dont know about the repro glove box doors
> but'
> I tried sem black on some repop green armrest and door panels
> and washed and prepped with the sem products and couldnt get
> ...


The hinge on the glove box door is split half of the way. I tried repairing it but difficult to work with. I have not tried the Playboy stock but will give it a try LOL!


----------

